# Marquis grapes



## Larryh86GT (Jan 8, 2010)

Does anyone have these white seedless grapevines growing? I planted 2 Marquis vines in my backyard a couple of years ago. They are still babies only 4 - 5 foot tall and I intend to train them to grow on 7' high overhead trellis wires. I picked 4 or 5 small bunches of grapes from them in the late summer and they are very sweet. I did have some black rot or powerdery mildew on them and was wondering how to combat this.
Larry


----------



## Racer (Jan 8, 2010)

Since it sounds like you're not sure what disease/disease's your vines maybe had attack them last year lets try and identify what was giving you problems. Can you describe what looked wrong with the vines? Did they have a whiteish look to the top side of the leaves?(powdery mildew). Or was there white fuzz on the bottom side of the leaves?(downey mildew). Small black spots on the leaves with brownish centers to the spots on leaves would be black rot.

If you don't understand what has been feasting on the vines you wont be using the best remedies for the problem. I'll try and get you a link for the midwest grape growers guide. It has good pictures you can match things up with that have can help you things better. And it also gives you good advice on what to use to stop the diseases too.


----------



## Racer (Jan 8, 2010)

Here's the link for you http://ohioline.osu.edu/b919/pdf/b919.pdf


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Racer - That's a great grape growing guide. (wow-try to say that 3 times fast). There's a lot of info in there I can put to good use.
The disease on my vines started out as a white fungus fuzzy covering on the tips of the vines, maybe starting about 6-7 inches from the tips, the tips then turned black and died. The vine then grew new shoots out from that point.


----------



## Racer (Jan 8, 2010)

Once you get into the guide you'll find a section on dieases. Look at the pictures to see what looks the closest to your problems. The reason for new growth near the die back area on the shoots is because of lateral shoot growth. All vines will grow lateral shoots, yours pushed growth at the die back area because it still had the energy reserves to be able to keep growing.

Do you remember if the white fuzz was on the top side or bottom side of the leaves?


----------



## grapeman (Jan 8, 2010)

Chances are it is downey mildew if the ends died. Powdery mildew will defoliate a vine late in the year, but rarely kills the ends. Marquis is susceptible to both diseases and you will likely have to control both to get a good crop. I commonly get clusters upt to 10-12 inches long and can weigh a pound apiece. They are very juicy, seet and tasty with pretty good sized berries.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jan 8, 2010)

Racer said:


> Do you remember if the white fuzz was on the top side or bottom side of the leaves?



It was the entire stem of the vine including the young leaves forming on the tip of the vine stem.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jan 8, 2010)

grapeman said:


> Chances are it is downey mildew if the ends died. Powdery mildew will defoliate a vine late in the year, but rarely kills the ends. Marquis is susceptible to both diseases and you will likely have to control both to get a good crop. I commonly get clusters upt to 10-12 inches long and can weigh a pound apiece. They are very juicy, seet and tasty with pretty good sized berries.



What do you recommend to control it with? I see you are way up in our northern part of the state. I spent a lot of time at Schroon Lake when I was a kid.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 8, 2010)

Read up with this guide over the winter to learn what the diseases are and it covers what and when to control them with. You will probably have to use off the shelf product, so make sure what you cinsider using isn't restricted. There is a listing of the restricted use pesticides (need a license)

Yes I am in extreme northern NY. If you travel another 25-30 miles north, you are in Canada. I am a bit north of Burlington Vt. across the lake.

http://ipmguidelines.org/Grapes/content/CH03/default-1.asp


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 8, 2010)

additionally...i would recommend you get used to having a digital camera handy to upload pictures of things like this......you will have your answer and solution in short order...additionally you will be teaching others as well


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jan 9, 2010)

AlFulchino said:


> additionally...i would recommend you get used to having a digital camera handy to upload pictures of things like this......you will have your answer and solution in short order...additionally you will be teaching others as well









Thanks Al, I appreciate the tip. In the summer when this was on the vines I wasn't a member of this forum yet so no pics. And now that I am a member it's just too darn cold and snowy out there to take pics. In this picture the vines are along the fence to the left of my grill.
Larry


----------

